# Windows Explorer Crashing Often



## random1 (Jan 21, 2008)

Windows Explorer on my Windows 8 Pro PC is crashing every 15 mins or so during use and appears to be happening randomly (not when using a specific feature). Some advice on resolving this would be much appreciated.

Info in Event Viewer:
__________________

Error: 1000
Faulting application name: explorer.exe, version: 6.2.9200.16433, time stamp: 0x50763312
Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x000000000f280fd8
Faulting process id: 0x2338
Faulting application start time: 0x01ce640d24b7d8da
Faulting application path: C:\Windows\explorer.exe
Faulting module path: unknown
Report Id: 45938379-d005-11e2-be89-001fd025c12e
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID: 

and

Error: 1002 
The shell stopped unexpectedly and explorer.exe was restarted.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This thread believes it is caused by a virus: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ly-and-explorer-exe-was-restarted-248656.html
Please click on the link in my signature for* Virus/Malware Help* and post in that section of the forum.


----------



## random1 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks, I've logged into safe mode, run "sfc /scannow" in the Admin's command line, restarted and it has not crashed in 4 hours of use.

I'll also scan using Super Antispyware now and see how I go


----------

